# MSN Status Checker



## Marius Heil (5. September 2005)

Hi,

für mein neues Projekt wollte ich in das Userprofil oder in die Rangliste gerne den MSn Status einbauen, dazu brauch ich ein PHP SCript, dass den MSN Status abfragt, es gibt da so Sachen wie:
http://www.blockstatus.com/msn/stchecker
http://blockchecker.msnfanatic.com/
Das funktioniert auch gut bei denen Leuten, die das nciht deaktiviert ahben, allerdings bräuchte ich halt das PHP Script, hat da zufällig einer eins?
Für ICQ wars leciht zu finden, aber MSN find ich nix.


Marius


----------



## _voodoo (5. September 2005)

http://www.phpking.de/thread.php?sid=c0dd6970d998b4234497b028c3e490c1&postid=900

Sollte also recht schwierig werden die UID automatisch zu erstellen.


----------



## Marius Heil (6. September 2005)

Hi,
nene, das isses net, sowas ahb ich auch zu Genüge gefunden,d as will ich aber nciht, aber trotzdem danke:


> Ziel des Tutoriales ist es, den aktuellen Status *deiner* MSN Adresse in einem HTML Code als Bild auszugeben.



Marius


----------



## Devil87 (20. Januar 2008)

Tach zusammen,
gibt es überhaupt einen MSN status Checker der auch wirklich funktioniert?
Die Links die hier sind, die taugen nicht wirklich was, da funktioniert nicht mal bei 
normalen Online sein.

Wenn jemand eine Seite kennt die das wirklich "Checken" kann, dann bitte melden.
Danke im voraus. ^^


----------

